# Salt Fork Crappie Mount



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of the two Crappie I caught in March 2012 out of Salt Fork. The largest fish was 16.75" and weighed 3.2lbs. The other fish was 16" and weighed 3lbs.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Great catch's!! My biggest in March was only 15 1/2" on SF!! You seem to keep those crappie dialed in. Keep up the good work, I enjoy your' posts!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

very good looking mounts too!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

The Crappies were mounted by "Big Jims Taxidermy" out of Strasburg. He did great job!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Couple a nice fish for sure!


----------



## pjgraham2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful mounting ! And very nice catc!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job Babbs, Salt Fork really does have big crappie.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! Those are some huge crappie! They did a great job on the taxidermy for you. Very natural looking.


----------

